
The Quest for a Perfect C++ Interview Question - debh
http://www.acodersjourney.com/2016/06/the-quest-for-a-perfect-c-interview-question/
======
sudipto_1982
To drive a car, one does not necessarily need to know the mechanics of how the
engine works. This question falls in the same bucket because you're asking the
candidate to come up with something that he'll never need to do. C++ 11 and
Boost already provides the facilities to use smart pointers.

~~~
debh
What you say is true - but the idea is not to use this in production code.
It's just a means of testing some fundamental C++ concepts which I outlined in
the post.

